# Top 10



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

*Top 10 things heard at another reefers house*
In no certain order...but will be heard!!

10. Hay man you want a beer?
9. Sorry for the messy house
8. So you want some Kenya Tree?
7. Well I was thinking of going bigger but I don't know
6. Yeah...the tank is dirty today, I need to do a water change
5. I need to do some rockscaping soon
4. These freakin snails keep knocking over everything!!!
3. Testing? I don't test anymore...the tank looks fine
2. J_T is going to make me (fill in random acrylic piece) but hasn't gotten to it yet

And the #1 thing heard at someones house!!!
*1. So when is the BBQ this year?*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

LOL good one! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

hahah snails!! snaillllllss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Hmm, I think #2 was a jab....

Its coming! I will have it done early this week!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

It's not a Jab!! I was just talking to like...3 people this week and they all said "J_T is making ***** but I'm still waiting"

was hilarious 

Just means you're a busy dood...dood!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> It's not a Jab!! I was just talking to like...3 people this week and they all said "J_T is making ***** but I'm still waiting"
> 
> was hilarious
> 
> Just means you're a busy dood...dood!


Yup, been busy.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Lol good one MR chicharron but I think you forgot...Ohh I would like a frag of that...
JT thanks for the tank is beautiful and right on time


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

LOL at #2, so...JT still waiting on that


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Not at another reefers house but I've made my wife give me some wtf looks. 

Me: "YES! I got my powder blue tang to eat!!!" 

Her: :/

Lol


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

LOL!!! Solid list!!! Good laugh in the morning!

Love the Kenya tree part (might have been me that said that last to you). I am always trading them.


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

" Yep, I am happy with how things are going, but I am not done yet... I hope to one day to get a ...(insert expensive item) one day..."


----------

